# 1970's BMX to Kunker?



## West is the Best (Feb 8, 2020)

My latest project; an interesting early 70's Japanese built BMX bike with Suntour 3-speed, Arari drum brakes, and rear shocks. I got the brakes to work pretty well. I got it shifting smoothly.
I have a seat post adapter coming that will make it accept a taller seat post and smaller seat. The cranks are longer standard ones for a 26" bike. With the  long stem, seat post, cranks, and stiffer shocks, this should turn out to a very interesting ride. I am trying to make it ridable for a 5' 9" 185 lbs guy. Once I get it all working right, I will take it apart again and blast and powder coat the heavy frame. This thing ways a ton. Not much rust. It is in very good condition.


----------

